# How many people were born before you?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I am the 75,264,434,496th person to be born in the entire history of the world 8) :lol: :lol:

With the worlds population expected to reach 7 billion any time now, this website may be of interest 

http://www.7billionandme.org/about-you.php


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> I am the 75,264,434,496th person to be born in the entire history of the world 8) :lol: :lol:


I expect Mrs StAubyns thinks it was worth the wait, Geoff! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Not a long wait, she is the 75,341,273,101st :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Interesting. Since I was born in 1952, the worlds population has increased by around 4.4 billion.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

That is rather a lot of Personal Data to provide for person or persons unknown: is it wise to do that?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Well - there were 76,638,543,979 before me, but I wonder about the accuracy of it as I wasnt the only person in the world born on the day I was


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had three elder brothers. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I was recently told that since the first person landed there, there still to this day have not yet been 1 million Icelanders in total.

So quite rare beasts!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> I was recently told that since the first person landed there, there still to this day have not yet been 1 million Icelanders in total.
> 
> So quite rare beasts!


They must all be in my local branch. Its always crowded in there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gosh, I was number 75,751,695,824

Wow, I will treasure that fact forever (well at least until I press "Submit" :lol: :lol

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

